# Soaking frozen food in API Tetracycline ?



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I'm considering soaking frozen brine shrimp in API Tetracycline to feed my pop-eyed betta.
_(I've tried a million other meds over the course of two years, but not this one + tank water quality is perfect)_

After looking on forums it seems a few people have done it with success, and I couldn't really find any warnings against it....
If anybody has any experience with Tetracycline in fish food please let me know!

_ps: I want to soak the food vs put the packet in the tank to avoid killing all the beneficial bacteria in my filter/tank._

Thanks,

Nicolas


----------

